# The MeatZatk Attack



## MeatZatk (May 17, 2007)

So, since I spend most of my days fighting off insanity due to immense boredom, I figured I could start a journal.  Let me start off by saying that I have a lot of time on my hands lately.  I'm a casual longshoreman for the Port of Tacoma.  A lot of people ask what a longshoreman does, well we unload container ships and drive cars off ships that are being imported from Asia amongst other things.  Lots of different stuff, but that's what I'm doing at this point in my career.  As a casual I'm not guaranteed any working hours (it's pretty much show up in the morning and if there's enough work, you have a job that day).  Lately I've been working only one day a week, but I'm up at 6:30 and know if I'm working by 7:30.  So from 7:30 on I have nothing to really do except go to the gym and run a few errands.  I typically spend 60-90 minutes at the gym and right now I'm doing 3 fullbody workouts a week.  Every other day I run 2 miles for cardio, and I've been playing handball (similar to raquetball only harder) two to three times a week for 60-90 minutes.  
     My diet growing up has been...well, lets just say that I should be 100 overweight with the shit that I grew up on.  Steady diet of McDonalds, Taco Bell, nachos, chips and dip, mac and cheese, you name a shitty food I probably ate it.  Thankfully I've also been involved in athletics my whole life so my weight issue is too far out of control.  I'm just under 6'1" and currently weigh 225lbs.  My primary goal is to drop about 15lbs of fat and see how I look/feel.  
My diet now is much better, but not optimal.  a typical day:

6:30    2 cups Vanilla Almond Special K cereal
           1/2 cup skim milk
10:30  two slices of flax bread w/ reduced fat peanut butter
           1 cup skim milk
11:00  Monster Energy drink on the way to gym.

12:30  Protein Shake 
           ATW Isolate Cinnamon Bun 1 scoop
           1 cup skim milk
1:30    2 Chicken Breasts
           1.5 tablespoons of BBQ sauce
6:00    Either Salmon, Halibut, Chicken, or Scallops
           vegetable
8:00    1 cup of lowfat ice cream or my wifes lowfat dessert of the week.



Gym regiment for past 5 weeks has been as follows:

Chest- Incline BB press             3x12  (two warmup sets)
          cable flyes or pec deck    3x12
Back-  Seated rows (cable)        3x12  (two warmup sets)
          shrugs                           3x12
Bi's-   Hammer Curls                 3x12
          preacher curls                 3x12
Tri's   Dips                                3x12
         Cable pulldowns              3x12
Legs   Squats                           3x12   (two warmups)
         leg extensions                 3x12
         calf raises                       3x12

Now that I look at it on screen, my workout seems pretty blah!  Anyways, today is my off day.  Playing Handball at 4pm then getting a much needed massage at 6pm!  I guess that's it for now.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 17, 2007)

pics to come soon.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 19, 2007)

lifted yesterday, skipped legs (as usual).  I know that I should be doing them,  but I've been suffering from back pain the last few months and I'm scared to death of doing squats or deadlifts.  The massage didn't help nearly as much as I hoped seeing as my hips are tighter than ever.  Seems no matter how much I stretch, they don't get any better.  
Today I was planning on competing in a longdrive contest at a local course, but seeing as my back and hips are out of sorts I'll have to skip this one.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 19, 2007)

Thinking about switching up my routine.  Possibly a push/pull or upper lower.  I'll probably start on Monday, need to change things up a bit.  I am very pleased with the 3 full body workouts a week though.


----------



## kinkery (May 19, 2007)

nice journal bro. damn how long does it take you to complete your workouts?


----------



## MeatZatk (May 19, 2007)

usually done in under 90 minutes.  I tend to go when the place is pretty empty.  BTW, love the avatar, I read Journey all the time.


----------



## kinkery (May 19, 2007)

nice bro, yeah i read all the Journey entrys on the site. they updated it and they have a new one under week 18


----------



## MeatZatk (May 19, 2007)




----------



## MeatZatk (May 19, 2007)

critique please


----------



## MeatZatk (May 20, 2007)

walked for 10 minutes

ran for 23 minutes today @ 6.6 (incline of 1) approx 3 miles total

played handball for about an hour. 

I didn't eat a whole lot today, maybe it's the leanfuel xtreme.  

2 cups cereal
.5 cup skim milk

homemade protein bar

ranch salad
Halibut w 3 servings of vegetables
a lowfat cupcake that my wife made.

Tomorrow starts new lifting regiment.  I'll post it in a little bit.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 20, 2007)

So here's what I'm thinking for a new workout:
Day 1
*Chest*-
incline DB press 3x8-12
pec deck 3x8-12
decline BB press 3x8-12
cable flyes 3 to failure
*Tri's*-
skullcrushers 3x12
dips 3x12
extensions 3x12
pulldowns 3 to failure

Day 2
*Legs*-
Squats 3x8-12
ham curls 3x8-12
leg extensions 3 to failure
calf raises 3x15
*Back*-
Dead lifts 3x8-12
lat pulls 3x8-12
shrugs 3x8-12
low cable rows 3x8-12
*Bi's*-
BB curls 3x8-12
hammer curls 3-8-12
preacher curls 3x8-12
cable curls 3 to failure

Day 3-off

Repeat...well, we'll see how I feel


----------



## MeatZatk (May 21, 2007)

Did chest and tri's today, my god...I haven't been this burnt out in a longtime.  I threw in hammerstrength bench (to failure) at the end of my chest workout.


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

No shoulder work?


----------



## MeatZatk (May 21, 2007)

what's funny is that since I've been doing incline press, my shoulders have become more developed than ever.  I stopped doing them when I started fullbody w/o's.  Now that I'm doing splits again I'll probably throw them in.


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

I ussually vary between inclines and OH Presses. They are both great for shoulders. Of course I do dips and bench also.....


----------



## MeatZatk (May 21, 2007)

todays #'s

incline db press  
65x15  (warm up)
80x12
80x10
80x9

pec deck          
160x12
160x12
160x10

decline BB press  
145x12
145x10
145x10

cable flyes
80x12
100x12
100x12

Hammerstrength
225 to failure
12
6
4

skullcrushers
75x12
75x12
75x10

dips- bodyweight
12
8
10

extensions
120x12
120x12
120x12

reverse pulldowns
40x12
40x10
40x10


----------



## MeatZatk (May 21, 2007)

well I didn't eat very well today.

6:40
2 cups of Special K
.5 cup of skim milk

noon
leftover sirloin (6oz)
turkey sandwich
pomegranate energy drink

2:45
homemade protein bar

4:00
Monster energy drink

6:00
tacos (5)

so after I ate the tacos, I threw the leftovers out because I felt guilty.  This seems to be my problem...rather than not eat the shitty food to begin with, I eat it and then feel guilty.  I just need to remember what Wrath says in "the journey":  "everytime I see a piece of food, I'm asking myself, am I building up or am I tearing down?"


----------



## MeatZatk (May 22, 2007)

Well I did legs for the first time in a long time today.  My back didn't feel nearly as bad as I thought it would.  here's what happened:

*Legs*-
Squats
135x12
185x12
185x12

ham curls
80x12
100x12
120x10

leg extensions
85x12
85x12
85x10

standing calf raises
95x15
95x15
95x15

*Back*-
Deadlift
135x12
135x12
135x12

lat pulls
130x12
130x12
130x10

shrugs (hammerstrength)
225x12
225x12
225x12

low cable rows
130x12
130x12
130x11

*Bi's*-
BB curls
65x12
65x10
65x9

hammercurls
27.5x12
27.5x12
27.5x11

preacher curls (hammerstrength)
50x12
50x12
50x10

lateral cable curls
40x12
40x12
40x10


----------



## MeatZatk (May 22, 2007)

just got back from gym (round 2).  My wife wanted to go after she got off work, so I did cardio this time:

stairclimber- 
20min level 4

treadmill- incline 1
5min walk   3.5
15min run   6.5
10min walk 3.0

as for my eats, I think I did better today:

9:20
2 cups Special K
.5 cup skim milk

11:00
protein bar

1:00
turkey sandwich

2:30
protein bar

5:30
apple

7:45 
ranch salad

8:30
2 chicken breasts w/ BBQ sauce


----------



## kinkery (May 22, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> just got back from gym (round 2).  My wife wanted to go after she got off work, so I did cardio this time:
> 
> stairclimber-
> 20min level 4
> ...



damn dude wheres the carbs? lol and that also doesnt look like much protein.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 23, 2007)

kinkery said:


> damn dude wheres the carbs? lol and that also doesnt look like much protein.



Yeah, I know.  I'm trying to keep my carbs to a min.  I have trouble getting the right amount of protein each day also.  I can usually get somewhere around 150-175g.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 23, 2007)

it's 8:00 and I'm without a job again!  Yeah, another day full of nothing considering that it's my off day.  I'd go do something at the gym, but I'm really sore from the past two days.  I do have a softball game in 10 hours so I guess I have that to look forward to...


----------



## MeatZatk (May 24, 2007)

oh my god! My legs hurt so bad!  okay, that's all...I'm off to try and get a job today, wish me luck.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 24, 2007)

no job...at least it's push day.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 24, 2007)

just got back from the gym and I gotta say, it was one of my hardest workouts in a long time.  I've never had such a pump in my chest.  My tri's are just annihilated, and my shoulders are still burning.  Anyways, here's my #'s for the day:

*Chest*-
incline DB
47.5x15
65x12 warmups
80x12
80x12
80x8

seated flyes
160x12
160x12
160x12

decline BB
145x12
145x12
145x12

cable flyes
90x12
100x12
100x12

hammerstrength bench to failure
225x15
225x6
225x5

*Tri's*-
skullcrushers
75x12
75x12
75x10

dips
bwx12
bwx10
bwx6

extensions
120x12
120x12
130x12

reverse pulldowns (single arm)
40x10
30x11
30x12

*Shoulders*-
Front Raise
17.5x12    superset with laterals    17.5x12
17.5x12                                       17.5x10
17.5x12                                       15x8

Hammerstrength OH press
135x12
135x10
135x8

bentover laterals
12.5x12
12.5x10
12.5x8


----------



## Double D (May 25, 2007)

Sonofabitch. That mustve taken 3 hours!


----------



## MeatZatk (May 25, 2007)

two months ago, it woul have.  Lately I've been really cutting down on my time between sets.  It took me just over 90 minutes.


----------



## DOMS (May 25, 2007)

Any luck on getting a job?


----------



## MeatZatk (May 25, 2007)

Not today.  There wasn't a lot of work at the port.  I'm going out of town tomorrow, so I'll try again on Sunday.  It's funny, it sounds like I'm unemployed when really, I have a job....just not very often.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 25, 2007)

I am sort of looking for a part-time job to fill in all the free time I've been having lately.  I just need something that's extremely flexible so if there is work at the port, I can be there.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 25, 2007)

Legs, Back, and Bi's oh my:

*Legs*-
Squats
135x12 (warmup)
205x12
205x12
205x12

Ham Curls
100x12
110x12
120x11

extensions
85x12
85x12
85x12

standing calf raises
95x15
95x15
95x15

*Back*-
Deads
135x12
135x12
135x12

WG Lat pulls
130x12
130x12
130x10

shrugs
225x12
225x12
315x12

cable rows (low)
130x12
130x12
130x12

*Bi's*-
Straight BB curls
65x12
65x12
65x10

Hammer Curls
27.5x12
27.5x12
27.5x10

preacher curls (hammerstrength)
50x12
55x12
55x12

21's
45x3


----------



## MeatZatk (May 27, 2007)

So I went to the beach yesterday and ate like shit the whole time.  M&M's, gummy bears, burgers, chips and dip, etc.  I woke up with a sugar hangover and did not feel like lifting today, but I forced myself to finish my whole routine.  I'm glad I did because I feel better now.  Here's my #'s

*Chest*-
incline DB
47.5x15
65x12 warmups
80x12
80x11
80x8

seated flyes
160x12
160x12
160x12

decline BB
155x12        up 10lbs.  
155x12
155x12

cable flyes
100x12
100x12
100x12

Kneeling rope pulls
70x12
70x12
70x12

hammerstrength bench to failure
225x18
225x10
225x6

*Tri's*-
skullcrushers
75x12
75x12
75x10

dips
bwx12
bwx12
bwx10

extensions
130x12      up 10lbs.   
130x12
130x12

reverse pulldowns (single arm)
40x12
40x12
40x10

*Shoulders*-
Front Raise
17.5x12 superset with laterals 17.5x12
17.5x9                                   15x10
15x10                                    15x10

bentover laterals
12.5x10
12.5x10
10x10

Hammerstrength OH press
135x12
135x12
135x12


----------



## MeatZatk (May 28, 2007)

Whattya know, no work today!  At least I actually have things to do.  Our digital camera broke over the weekend so I have to go buy a new one today.  It's Back/Bi/Leg day and my quads still haven't fully recovered yet so the gym should be interesting.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 28, 2007)

Just got back from a decent workout.  I was a little frustrated because everyone was at the gym being Memorial day and all.  I didn't have to wait too long for equipment though.  Here's the #'s

*Legs*-
Squats
135x12 warmup
205x12
205x12
205x12

Ham Curls
110x12  up 10lbs  
120x12
130x12

Extensions
85x12
85x12
85x12

Calf Raises
90x15
105x15   up 15lbs
105x15

*Back*-
Deads
185x12 up 50lbs.    
185x12
185x12

Lat Pulls
130x12
130x12
130x12

Shrugs
315x12   up 90lbs  
315x12
315x12

Low cable rows
130x12
130x12
130x12

*Bi's*-
Straight BB curls
65x12
65x12
65x12

Hammer Curls
27.5x12
27.5x12
27.5x12

Preacher Curls
55x12
55x12
55x12

21's
45x3


----------



## MeatZatk (May 28, 2007)

Hit up some cardio tonight.  My wife wanted to go to the gym which was reason enough to go back.  

10min treadmill  3.5  warmup
25min stairclimber  level 4
10min bike level 3


----------



## MeatZatk (May 30, 2007)

For not having a job today, I am quite busy.  Gym this morning, batting cages in a few minutes, handball @ 3:30, and softball game at 7pm.  Here's the #'s for today.

*Chest*-
incline DB press
47.5x15
65x12    warmup
80x12
80x12
80x9

seated machine flyes
170x12   up 10lbs
170x12
170x12

decline BB press
165x12      up 10lbs
165x12
165x10

cable flyes
100x12
100x12
100x12

kneeling rope pulls
80x12   up 10lbs
80x12
80x12

hammerstrength bench
225x20
225x7
225x6

*Tri's*-
skullcrushers
75x12
75x12
75x12

dips
12
12
12

extensions
140x12   up 10lbs
140x12
140x12

rope pulldowns
100x9
90x10
80x10

Because of my busy schedule today, I skipped shoulders.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 31, 2007)

So we won our softball game, I played pretty decent at third but again went ofer at the plate.  I did have a sac fly though.  Handball really made my day though, I played for two hours and I actually did really well!  I've only been playing for 5 months now and I wasn't seeing a whole lot of improvement, but yesterday I was getting to a lot of shots.  Today is Legs/Back/Bi's.  I'll probably be going in a few hours.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 31, 2007)

*Back*-
Deads
205x12   up 20lbs
205x12
205x12

Lat Pulls
130x12
130x12
130x12

Shrugs
315x12
315x12
315x12

Cable Rows
140x12    up 10lbs
140x12
140x12

*Bi's*-
BB Curls
65x12
65x12
65x12

Hammer Curls
27.5x12
27.5x12
27.5x12

Preacher Curls
60x12   up 5lbs
60x12
60x12

21'sx3

Skipped legs today because I had a handball game right after the gym.  Played for 2 hours and could barely lift my arms by the end of the game. I'll do legs tomorrow.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 31, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> *Back*-
> Deads
> 205x12   up 20lbs
> 205x12
> ...



Killer stuff Meat.  You seem to like the number 12 ... me too.  I like to play racquetball after I lift ... normally at least once a week.  I come out of it all wobbly with a buzzed out head ... good times


----------



## MeatZatk (May 31, 2007)

yeah, well I try to set a rep range of 8-12 so I guess I should be upping the weight.  I'm just really concerned with keeping strict form.  I'm gonna start being more agressive with the weight from now on.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 31, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> yeah, well I try to set a rep range of 8-12 so I guess I should be upping the weight.  I'm just really concerned with keeping strict form.  I'm gonna start being more aggressive with the weight from now on.


My body tells me when its time to increase the weight so for me ... form is all I really have to worry about.  As long as what I put up is done with good form the rest will all come in line.  Anyways ... good work Meat.


----------



## Double D (Jun 1, 2007)

Deads imo are geared more for legs....but nice workout none the less.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah, I tend to keep my hips high so they to work my back a little bit more.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 1, 2007)

*Legs*-
Squats
135x12
225x12  up 20lbs
225x12
225x12

Ham Curls
110x12
120x12
130x12  thought I was gonna die!

Extensions
85x12
85x12
85x12

Calf Raises
105x15
105x15
105x15


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 2, 2007)

A guy at work asked if he could train with me yesterday, I was hesitant but said yes.  Today was our first workout together and other than the fact that it took longer to get through, I didn't mind it so much.  It's nice having someone spotting you on the last few reps so you can go a little heavier.  I don't like the fact that I can't listen to my Ipod as much though.  Here's the #'s for today.

*Chest*-
Incline DB press
47.5x12
65x12   warmup
80x12
80x12
80x11

Machince Flyes
170x12
170x12
170x12

Decline BB press
170x12
170x12
185x12

Cable flyes
100x12
100x12
100x12

Kneeling Rope Pulls
80x12
80x12
80x12

Hammerstrength Bench to failure
225x20
225x8
225x7

*Tri's*-
Skullcrushers
75x12
75x12
75x10

Dips
12
10
12

Extensions
140x12
140x12
140x12

Reverse one arm pulldowns
40x12
40x12
40x12


----------



## kinkery (Jun 2, 2007)

good stuff bro


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 5, 2007)

yesterday was my first leg/back/bi's workout with my new training partner, I was a little pissed at first because he wanted to do ham curls and quad extensions before squats (to warmup the legs).  I was cursing him under my breathe at the beginning, but after we got done with legs I felt like it worked out okay.  Here's the #'s

*Legs*-
extensions
85x12
85x12
85x12
superset with 

Ham Curls
110x12
120x12
130x12

Squats-
135x12  warmup
205x12
205x12
225x12

calf raises
105x12
105x12
105x12

*Back*-
Deads
205x12
205x12
205x12

Cable Rows
140x12
140x12
140x12

Shrugs
315x12
315x12
315x12

Lat Pulls
130x12
130x12
140x12

*Bi's*-
Straight BB curls
65x12
65x12
65x12

HammerCurls
27.5x12
27.5x12
27.5x12

Preacher Curls
60x12
60x12
60x12

21's
45x3


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 5, 2007)

So it begins, my partner starts talking about how working 3 bodyparts a day is too tough and how we should switch to 2 a day.  I told him I was doing this routine for at least another month and then think about switching it up.  

*Chest*-
incline DB press
47.5x12  warmup
80x12
80x12
80x12

machine flyes
180x12
180x12
180x12

Decline BB press
185x12
185x12
205x12

Cable flyes
100x12
100x12
100x12

Kneeling Rope pulls
80x12
80x12
80x12

Hammerstrength to failure
225x21
225x11
225x8

*Tri's*-
skullcrushers
75x12
75x12
75x12

Dips
12
12
10

Extensions
150x12
150x12
150x12

Rope Pulls
100x12
90x12
90x10


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 5, 2007)

oh yeah, didn't do shoulders today cause I'm a pussy...


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Trust me your shoulders got their ass kicked by all of that pushing!


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 6, 2007)

no work today, it just happens to be my off day, I'm gonna blow my brains out.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 7, 2007)

My partner had to work today so I did legs/back and bi's "bi" myself.

*Legs*-
Extensions
85x12
85x12
85x12
superset with 
Ham Curls
120x12  up 10lbs
130x12
140x12

Squats
225x12  up 20lbs!
225x12
225x12

Calf Raises
105x15
105x15
105x15

*Back*-
Deads
135x12  I had no energy and was playing handball later so I went light
135x12
135x12

Lat Pulls
140x12
140x12
140x10

Shrugs
335x12   up 20lbs
335x12
335x12

Cable Rows
140x12
140x12
140x12

*Bi's*-
65x12  I really focused on full ROM on these today
65x10
65x10

Hammer Curls
30x12
30x10
30x8

Incline DB Curls
27.5x10
22.5x10
22.5x10

21's
45x3


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 9, 2007)

*Chest*-
Incline DB
47.5x15
85x12
85x10
85x8

Machine Flyes
190x12
190x10
190x10

Decline BB Press
205x10
205x8
185x10

Cable Flyes
100x12
100x12
100x12

Kneeling Rope Pulls
80x12
80x12
80x12

Hammerstrength Bench to failure
225x22
225x10
225x6

*Tri's*-
Skullcrushers
75x12
75x12
75x12

Dips
12
10
10

Extensions
150x12
150x12
150x12

Rope Pulldowns
100x10
80x10
80x10

*Delts*-
Front Raise
17.5x12
17.5x10
15x10
superset with 
Lateral Raise
17.5x10
17.5x8
15x10

Cable Reverse Flyes
35x10
30x8
25x10

Hammerstrength OH Press
155x12
155x12
155x10

...spent


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 11, 2007)

So first of all... holy shit.  I just got home from work, oh yeah, my second time working in four days!  It's so nice to have something to do during the day.  I've got Legs/Back/Bi's tonight and my partner is pussing out on me again.  This is the second workout in a row that he "can't make it".  That's okay though, it just motivates me even that much more to get that much stronger and look that much better than he does.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 11, 2007)

AAAHHHHH!   
*Legs*-
Quad Extensions
90x12
90x12
90x12
superset with
Ham Curls
120x12
130x12
140x12

Squats
245x12  up 20lbs!
245x12
245x12

Calf Raises
105x15
105x15
105x15

*Back*-
Deads
225x12    up 20lbs
225x12
225x12

Cable Rows
150x12   up 10lbs
150x12
150x12

Shrugs
315x12
315x12
315x12

Lat Pulls
140x12
140x8
130x10

*Bi's*-
BB Curls
65x12
65x10
65x8

Hammer Curls
30x12
30x10
30x8

Incline DB Curls
25x10
25x10
25x8

21's
45x3


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

I know you have heard it before...."Compounds before Isolations".....so are you using the prexhasution method?


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah, for legs I am trying to get the quads going before squats.  I didn't like it at first, but now it's starting to feel pretty good.  Just got back from the gym and my partner (if I really should call him that) skipped out _again_.

*Chest*-
Incline DB Press
47.5x15 warmup
85x12
85x12
85x9

Machine Flyes
190x12
190x12
190x10

Decline BB Press
205x12
205x8
185x9

Cable Flyes
100x12
100x12
100x12

Kneeling Rope Pulls
80x12
80x12
80x12

Hammerstrength Bench Press to failure
225x20
225x7
225x6

*Tri's*-
skullcrushers
75x12
75x12
75x12

Seated Dips
225x12
225x12
225x12

Extensions
150x12
150x12
150x10

Reverse Pulldowns (One Arm)
30x12
30x12
30x12


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

My partners skip out on me all the time. I just set a time and if they arent there its fine. I normally dont expect them to be!


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 13, 2007)

Wahoo!  just got a physical for work and my BP was 112/74 and my pulse was 49.  The nurse got done recording the data and then looked at me with those "Busty Backdoor Nurses" eyes and said "well...someone must workout."  Then I was brought back down to Earth when they told me I have slight hearing loss; I had to ask them to repeat that last part...


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

I know its not funny, but that last sentence was funny as hell. 

Was she as hot as the busty back door nurses?


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 13, 2007)

no, she wasn't that hot, but I still would've put it in her poop shoot.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 14, 2007)

I decided to break up my workouts a little bit more so I could put in maximum effort for each bodypart.  Legs now share a day with shoulders.

*Back*-
Deads
225x12
225x12
225x12

lat pulls
140x12
140x12
150x12

Shrugs
335x12
335x12
335x12

low cable rows
150x12
150x12
150x12

*Bi's*-
BB curls
65x12
65x12
65x12

Hammer Curls
30x12
30x12
30x12

Preacher Curls
75x12
75x12
75x12

21's
55x3


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

You doing conventional deads or rack deads?


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 14, 2007)

...conventional, why are those shitty numbers?  I think I need to take a video of me doing them so you guys can critique me.  I feel like I might be rounding my back a little.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

No numbers are fine. I would just do rack deads instead of conventional deads for your back.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 14, 2007)

I've never done rack deads before, never done regular deads for that matter.  I take it from the videos I just watched that rack deads should start at the knees?


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

Yep...theres less ham and glute activation.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 14, 2007)

Cool thanks!  I'll try them next time.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 15, 2007)

I had a wild hair up my ass today, so I switched things up just a little.

*Chest*-
Flat BB Bench
225x12
225x12
185x12

Machine Flyes
190x12
190x12
190x10

Wide Grip Iso Hammerstrength
225x12
275x12
dropset of 31's (225x15, 185x9, 135x7)

Cable Flyes
90x12
100x12
100x12

*Tri's*-
Skulls
75x12
75x12
75x12

Seated Dips
225x12
225x12
275x10

Rope Pulls
100x12
90x12
90x12
superset with 
OH Extensions
100x12
110x12
100x12

Reverse Pulldowns (one arm)
30x12
30x12
30x12


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 15, 2007)

Damn, nice pressing there. We're right around the same numbers. 

Oh and I like to set the pins just below my knees, about 3/4 of the way up my shins for rack deads. You can handle a lot more weight than pulling off the floor and your traps will thank you for it.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 18, 2007)

Had a great back/bi's workout today!  D and Repro, thanks for the suggestions on rack deads.  My back felt so much more targeted when I set the pins just below the knees, my partner was feeling the same way.  He brought me some SuperPump for the workout, man that stuff actually tasted pretty good.

*Back*-
Rack Deads
225x12
225x12
275x12

Lat Pulls
150x12
150x12
150x12

Shrugs
335x12
335x12
335x12

Low Cable Rows
140x12
140x12
140x12

*Bi's*-
BB Curls
65x12
65x12
65x12

Seated Hammer Curls
27.5x12
27.5x12
27.5x12

Preacher Curls
75x12
75x12
75x12

21's
55x3

1 Arm Cable Curls
30x12
25x12
25x12


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice!! Glad you liked them! I'll bet with the Super-Pump you took, you had well... A super pump.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 18, 2007)

as a matter of fact...I did!


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

How do you like those rack deads?


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 18, 2007)

I must be one sick fuck cause I loved them!  Such a difference not going all the way to the ground.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

Good....glad you do. I like em better for back as well.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 18, 2007)

Played 1.5 hours of handball tonight.  The first game was the best I've ever played, but the second and third were shitty.  Oh well, I went through two shirts and was exhausted afterwards.  I think I'll go tomorrow morning before my lifting workout.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 19, 2007)

I had my bodyfat measured yesterday (calipers) which I know isn't all that accurate, but that's how I've had it done for the past couple of years.  A little bittersweet because it went down to 15 from 18.7, but I was hoping for more!  I just did a little online calculator to find my lbm and was happy to see that I've lost 11lbs of fat and only 3lbs of muscle.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 19, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> I had my bodyfat measured yesterday (calipers) which I know isn't all that accurate, but that's how I've had it done for the past couple of years.  A little bittersweet because it went down to 15 from 18.7, but I was hoping for more!  I just did a little online calculator to find my lbm and was happy to see that I've lost 11lbs of fat and only 3lbs of muscle.



Yeah dude, that's a nice little jump. You should be stoked!


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 19, 2007)

*1 month progress*


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 19, 2007)

*Chest*-
Incline DB Press
85x12
85x12
85x12

Machine Flyes
190x12
190x12
190x12

Decline BB Press
205x12
205x10
205x10

Cable Flyes
100x12
100x12
120x12

Kneeling Rope Pulls
80x12
80x12
80x12

Hammerstrength Bench Press to failure
225x22
225x8
225x11  long rest

*Tri's*-
Skulls
75x12
75x12
75x12

Seated Dips
275x12
275x12
275x12

Some goofy tricep pressdown my partner wanted me to try
???
???
???

Rope OH Extensions
100x12
110x12
120x12

1 Arm Reverse Pulldowns
30x12
40x12
40x12


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 19, 2007)

I know Double D already asked you, but why do you stay so high in terms of reps?  If you're doing 12 reps of 225 on the deadlifts, wouldn't it benefit you more to do lets say 3 reps of 315?


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't know...would it benefit me more?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm not in the position to say whether it would benefit you more, but when it comes to deadlifts I've always felt that I've been more prone to injury with each rep I do, which is one of the reasons why, even before my Westside routine began, I wasn't going past 8 reps, even with 135.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 19, 2007)

It depends on what your goals are. I tend to only lower the reps and up the weights for a change of pace so my routine doesn't get stale. Obviously if you are trying for absolute strength, then you want lower reps, higher intensity. Well that's the layman's version anyway. 

Nice workout btw.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 19, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm not in the position to say whether it would benefit you more, but when it comes to dead lifts I've always felt that I've been more prone to injury with each rep I do, which is one of the reasons why, even before my Westside routine began, I wasn't going past 8 reps, even with 135.



I never thought of it like that...makes sense.  Since I'm in the experimentation faze of Dead lifts I'll give it a shot.  Thanks.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 19, 2007)

Went back for Round 2 of the gym today (wife wanted to go after work).  I went on the stairway to hell for 30 minutes, then recumbant bike for 30.

Stairclimber-30min  L3-15min   L4-10min      L5-5min

Recumbant Bike-30min  L2


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 20, 2007)

today is my off day, so I went to the Elks and played handball for an hour.  Got a pretty good sweat going which is all I can ask for.  I have a softball game tonight and it's beautiful outside so I'm stoked!


----------



## Double D (Jun 20, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> I don't know...would it benefit me more?



Depends on what your goal is. But whether it be hypertrophy or strength you always have to venture into other rep ranges to mix things up a bit. A little here and a little there really help to form a balanced body!


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 21, 2007)

*Legs*-
Quad Extensions
90x12
90x12
90x12
superset with:
Ham Curls
120x12
120x12
120x12

Hack Squats
135x12
185x12
185x12

standing calf raises
105x15
90x15
90x15

Leg Press
335x12
335x12
245x30  (done 21 styley)

Seated Calf Raises
100x15
100x15
100x15

*Delts*-
Arnold Press
60x10
60x10
55x10

Front Raises
20x12
20x12
20x12
superset with:
Lateral Raises
15x12
15x12
15x12

Rear Delt Cable Flyes
35x12
30x12
25x12

Hammerstrength OH Press
135x12
185x12
185x12

I'm thinking adding sets to my exercises and dropping reps (ie. 4x8 instead of 3x12).  Probably give it a shot tomorrow with Back/Bi's.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 21, 2007)

Just an afterthought, does anybody else feel weaker doing lateral raises as opposed to front raises?  I mean maybe I'm just weak in the shoulders, but I'm only using 15lbs on lateral raises.  I guess I could use more, but my form would suffer severely.


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

I dont do to many raises unless they are supersetted with a compound exercise....not my style.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 22, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> Just an afterthought, does anybody else feel weaker doing lateral raises as opposed to front raises?  I mean maybe I'm just weak in the shoulders, but I'm only using 15lbs on lateral raises.  I guess I could use more, but my form would suffer severely.



I haven't done delt raises in a long time, but lateral raises were the weakest, followed by front and then rear.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 22, 2007)

So I tried the 4x8 today and actually enjoyed the change of pace.  My partner was bitching the whole time which made it all the better.

*Back*-
Rack Deads
275x8
275x8
275x8
275x8

Lat Pulls
160x8
160x8
160x8
160x8

Shrugs
385x8
385x8
285x8
385x8

Low Cable Rows
150x8
160x8
160x8
160x8

*Bi's*-
BB Curls
75x8
75x8
75x8
75x8

Seated Hammercurls
32.5x8
32.5x8
32.5x8
32.5x8

Hammerstrength Preacher Curls
80x8
80x8
80x8
80x8

21's 
55x3

I did 18min of stairclimber while waiting for my wife to finish her workout
10min level 4
8min   level 5


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 23, 2007)

*Chest*-
Incline DB Press
90x8
90x8
90x8
90x8

Machine Flyes
200x8
220x8  whole stack
220x8
220x8

Decline BB Press
205x8
205x8
205x8
205x8

Cable Flyes
120x8
120x8
120x8
120x8

Kneeling Rope Pulls
90x8
90x8
90x8
90x8

Hammerstrength Bench Press to failure
225x20
225x10
225x9

*Tri's*-
Skullcrushers
95x8
95x8
95x8
95x8

Seated Dips
275x8
275x8
275x8
275x8

Rope Pulldowns
90x12
110x12
100x12
superset with:
Cable OH Extensions
110x12
110x12
110x12

1 Arm Cable Pulldowns
40x12
40x12
40x12


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 26, 2007)

*It's in the hole!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wahoo!  I got another job.  I'm now caddying at the new premier golf course in the area.  I only get paid when I carry bags, so if there's no golfers, there's no cash for Meaty.  Anyway, this works out really well for me because if I don't get a job at the longshore hall I can just go down to the course and try to pick up a couple loops.  I missed leg/shoulder day yesterday because I worked in the morning and then did training for the golf course till 10pm.  My legs are killing me from all the walking so I might just skip the leg day this time around.


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

I really think you need to rethink some of your training. 23 sets for chest alone is overdoing it bigtime. Try to get no more than say 12-15 sets per chest. And as for back I normally like to do a few more sets for back than I did for chest. Something like this:

Chest-12 sets total
Back-14 sets total
Shoulders-6-8 sets
Arms-6 sets (6 for tris and 6 for biceps)
Legs-15 sets


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 27, 2007)

the kneeling rope pulls aren't really for my chest (more for the serratus) I just throw them in there as a break before I do my three sets to failure.  That knocks it down to 19 which I suppose still seems like a lot.  Maybe I'll cut it down to 3x8.  I just want to make sure that I'm taxing the muscles enough during each workout.
So I've finished my training for the golf course job.  The last two days after I've gotten out of bed I've jumped on the scale and saw eight less pounds each day!  I know it's just water weight because I put most of it back on throughout the day, but it was such a shock when I first saw it.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree with DD, I think you could defintely stand to drop a few sets here and there, although you're kicking that workout's ass.


----------



## Double D (Jun 28, 2007)

Your workouts look good. Your weights are up and you seem to be progressing. I just think you could do the same with a bit less work.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah, what you guys are saying makes sense so today I dropped a set and upped the weight.  

*Legs*-
Quad Extensions
110x8
110x8
110x8
superset with 
Ham Curls
140x8
140x8
140x8

Squats
280x8
280x8
280x8

Standing Calf Raises
110x12
110x12
110x12

Leg Press
425x8
425x8
335x30 (21 style)

Seated Calf Raises
100x12
100x12
100x12

*Delts*-
Upright Rows
95x8
95x8
95x8

Front DB Raises
25x8
25x8
25x8
superset with
Lateral Raises
22.5x8
22.5x8
22.5x8

Rear Cable Flyes
35x8
35x8
35x8

Hammerstrength OH Press
155x12
155x12
155x12


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 28, 2007)

Played 1.5 hours of handball tonight.  I have gotten exponentially better over the past few weeks, but I lost the dreaded "beer game" again.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 28, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> Played 1.5 hours of handball tonight.  I have gotten exponentially better over the past few weeks, but I lost the dreaded "beer game" again.



Lol, what's the beer game?


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 28, 2007)

whoever loses the third game buys the beer in the locker room afterwards.  The old guys take advantage of my lack of experience during this crucial match...everytime.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 28, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> whoever loses the third game buys the beer in the locker room afterwards.  The old guys take advantage of my lack of experience during this crucial match...everytime.



Damnit, old guys are slick.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah, tell me about it, when it comes to the beer game, you see 65yr old men diving on the floor and willing to run through walls if it means that you're buying the Bud Ice.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 29, 2007)

Back and Bi's today, I felt like my back workout went pretty well but my bi's were a little tough.

*Back*-
Rack Deads
275x8
275x8
315x8

Lat Pulls
160x8
190x8 
200x8

Supine Rows (thought I'd try em out)
bwx8
bwx8
bwx8

Low Cable Rows
140x8
140x8
150x8

*Bi's*-
BB Curls
75x8
75x8
75x8

Seated Hammer Curls
32.5x8
32.5x8
32.5x8

Preacher Curls
90x8
90x8
90x8

21's
55x3


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 29, 2007)

Sounds like another round of handball in a few hours.  I'll be damned if I'm buying the beer tonight!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Damnit, old guys are slick.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 1, 2007)

*Chest*-
Incine DB Press
90x8
90x8
90x8

Machine Flyes
220x8
220x8
220x8

Decline BB Press
205x8
205x8
225x8

Cable Flyes
120x8
120x8
120x8

Kneeling Rope Pulls
90x8
90x8
90x8

Hammerstrength BP to failure
225x23
225x10
225x7

*Tri's*-
skullcrushers
95x8
95x8
95x8

Seated Dips
275x8
275x8
275x8

Rope Pulldowns
90x10
100x10
100x10
superset with 
OH Rope Extensions
110x10
110x10
110x10

That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 4, 2007)

just did some cardio today.

treadmill
10min-3.5
10min-6.6

Recumbent Bike
15min level 2

I worked my first loop yesterday on the golf course.  The temp was in the mid 80's which doesn't sound too hot, but for western washington, that's getting pretty warm.  I got a little burnt and the bag I was carrying was heavier than shit.  Bill Gates played the course on Sunday and gave his caddie $20 after the round...20 fucking dollars!  They had to call him back down to the clubhouse and have him pay at least the minimun fee which is $35.  C'mon, you're worth what, 60 billion?  Just thought that was funny.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 6, 2007)

*Legs*-
Quad Extensions
90x8
110x8
120x8
superset with 
Ham Curls
140x8
140x8
140x8

Squats
280x8
280x8
280x8

Standing Calf Raises
100x12
100x12
100x12

Leg Press
425x8
425x8
425x8

Seated Calf Raises
100x12
100x12
100x12

*Delts*-
Upright Rows
95x8
95x8
95x8

Arnolds
55x8
55x8
55x8

Front DB Raises
25x8
25x8
25x8
superset with
Lateral Raises
22.5x8
22.5x8
22.5x8

Rear Delt Cable Flyes
35x8
35x8
30x8


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 6, 2007)

Damn, nice squats dude.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks Repro!


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 12, 2007)

I haven't worked out in way too long...but there's a valid reason.  I've got a hemorrhoid.  I'm afraid that when I squat or dead lift I'll strain too much and pop it shooting blood out the back of my shorts!  I think it'd be fuckin great if a hot chick was walking by and got sprayed with my anal blood.  So buying the prep-H was embarrassing, but hopefully it will go away soon enough.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah!!!  My hemorrhiod is finally gone!  Time to get back to work.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 17, 2007)

Just some cardio today since my partner was working.  

Treadmill
5min warmup-3.5
20min run-6.6

Stairclimber
10min-level 4
10min-level 5

stretch


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 17, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> I haven't worked out in way too long...but there's a valid reason.  I've got a hemorrhoid.  I'm afraid that when I squat or dead lift I'll strain too much and pop it shooting blood out the back of my shorts!  I think it'd be fuckin great if a hot chick was walking by and got sprayed with my anal blood.  So buying the prep-H was embarrassing, but hopefully it will go away soon enough.




ROFL!!!!

I've had a hemorrhoid flare-up before. They fucking suck. Not to mention I was constipated on top of it and I passed stool the size of a fucking cue ball. Talk about a bloody mess, I was fucking freaked out man!! Glad to see that thing has cleared up.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 18, 2007)

lol, yeah!  You could say that I was 'scared shitless'.  I only layed cable 3 times in a span of 10 days!  I knew I had to go, but I had to let that shit know who's boss so I told him to wait a few days for me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> I was 'scared shitless'.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 18, 2007)

wahoo!  Finally got back to lifting tonight, it seems like forever since I have.  

*Back*-
Rack Deads
225x8
225x8
275x8

Lat Pulls
160x8
160x8
170x8

Shrugs
425x8
425x8
425x8

Low Cable Rows
140x8
140x8
150x8

*Bi's*-
BB Curls
85x8
85x8
85x8

Seated Hammercurls
30x8
30x8
30x8

Preacher Curls
90x8
90x8
90x8

21's
65x2
55x1


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

Lat pulls? Are those lat pulldowns?


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 18, 2007)

I got your PM btw, and am just waiting on the email to complete the process.


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

I was going to say pulldowns would be key there so you could keep your vertical and horizontal pulling about even.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah, I've got to start doing pull ups instead of pulldowns.  I'm terrible at the pull ups but I need to at least start trying them more.


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow - your weights are impressive!   Nice to see another person from my area!


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 19, 2007)

Same to you Katt!  Whereabouts are you in the great PNW?


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> Same to you Katt!  Whereabouts are you in the great PNW?




About 4 hrs NE of you in Coeur d'Alene... We go to Seattle quite often though


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice, I've wanted golf there for a long time now.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 20, 2007)

Did a friends workout tonight, I didn't have much energy and I'm contributing that to the fact that my wife and I "got it on" before the gym so my test levels were low.  Oh well.   

*Chest*-
DB Press
60x10  warm up
70x10
80x10
80x10
80x10

Incline DB Press
70x10
75x10
80x10
80x10

Machine Flyes
220x10
200x10
180x10

Cable Flyes
100x10
100x10
100x10

Hammerstrength Decline BP
225x10
225x10
225x10

*Tri's*-
Skullcrushers
75x10
75x10
75x10

Cable Pulldowns
100x10
100x10
90x10
superset with
Cable OH Extensions
100x10
100x10
90x10

Seated Dips
200x10
160x10
150x10

Reverse Iso Curls
30x10
30x10
30x10


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 21, 2007)

Sex is part of the workout IMO. Actually, I don't think I'd make it to the gym after a good "session." Well played!


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 23, 2007)

Did some cardio today (times two).  

treadmill
12min-3.5
12min-7.0
5min cooldown

stairclimber
20min-level 5

2 hours later...
handball 1.5 hours (I had to wring my clothes out afterwards)

I won the beer game so needless to say, it was a great day!


----------



## katt (Jul 24, 2007)

1 1/2 hrs of handball?? Geez... I wouldn't have been falling over by then..


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 24, 2007)

yeah, I was pretty pooped, but the Rainer tasted so good afterward!


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 24, 2007)

*Back*-
Rack Deads
275x8
275x8
275x8

Lat Pulls
160x8
180x8
180x8

Shrugs
405x8
405x8
405x8

Low Cable Rows
140x8
150x8
160x8

*Bi's*-
BB Curls
85x8
85x8
85x8

Seated Hammer Curls
35x8
32.5x8
30x8

Single Arm Cable Curls
45x8
45x8
45x8

Preacher Curls
90x8
90x8
90x8


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 26, 2007)

Cardio

treadmill
10min-3.5
20min-6.8
5min-cooldown (2.7-3.2)

abs
hanging knee raises 3x10
cable crunches 3x10
crunches 3x10

stairclimber
15min-level 4
6min-  level 5


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 27, 2007)

*Legs*-
Quad Extensions
115x8
115x8
115x8
superset with
Ham Curls
130x8
130x8
140x8

Squats
260x8
260x8
260x8

Standing Calf Raises
100x15
100x15
90x15

Leg Press
425x8
425x8
425x8

Seated Calf Raises
100x15
100x15
100x15

*Delts*-
Military Press (smith machine)
135x8
135x8
135x8

Upright Rows
95x8
95x8
95x8

Front DB Raises
25x8
25x8
25x8
superset with 
Lateral Raises
25x8
25x8
25x8

Rear Cable Flyes
30x8
35x8
30x8


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 27, 2007)

You really like putting extensions before squats huh?

Nice work man.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, they're my favorite leg exercise so I like to hit em while I'm fresh.


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 1, 2007)

I had somewhat of a depressing workout today.  I've been dropping weight lately but keeping my lifting numbers pretty steady, that is until today.  

*Chest*-
DB Press
80x10
85x10
85x10

Incline DB Press
70x10
70x10
70x10

Machine Flyes
190x10
180x10
170x10

Cable Flyes
90x10
100x10
100x10

Decline Hammerstrength Bench
225x10
225x10
225x10

*Tri's*-
CG Bench
135x10
135x10
135x10

Seated Dips
160x10
160x10
130x10

Rope Pulldowns
90x10
90x10
90x10
superset with
OH Extensions
90x10
90x10
90x10

Reverse 1arm Pulldowns
30x10
30x10
30x10


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

The workout still looks good though,,, don't beat up on yourself too much


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey Meaty!

I wouldn't worry - when you're cutting, your strength is bound to suffer a little. Just keep working hard and you'll get there!

BTW - that is alot of chest work - ouchie


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 3, 2007)

yeah, my boobies are feelin it today.  Thanks for your support ladies!  Back and Bi's tonight.


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 3, 2007)

*Back*-
Rack Deads
225x8
275x8
275x8

Lat Pulls
160x8
160x8
160x8

Low Cable Rows
140x8
140x8
140x8

Shrugs
315x8
315x8
315x8

*Bi's*-
BB Curls
85x8
85x8
85x8

Seated HammerCurls
35x8
32.5x8
30x8

Preacher Curls
90x8
90x8
90x8

Single Arm Cable Curls
35x8
35x8
35x8


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 6, 2007)

Played 2.5 hours of handball last night and won 3 of 5.  I felt pretty good while playing and felt amazingly better after this:






AHHHHHHH!


----------



## Double D (Aug 6, 2007)

Incredible workout.....


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 6, 2007)

Em . . . . 


 . . . . . . .


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 7, 2007)

too much?


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 7, 2007)

Naw mate. 

Im happy for you, really i am . . . . .

Just please . . . no more


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 7, 2007)

That's the longest + skinniest piece of shit I've ever seen. I've shit longer but it was a lot thicker.


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm somewhat of a tight ass.


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 8, 2007)

last night:

*Legs*-
Quad Extensions
100x8
125x8
135x8

Ham Curls
125x8
140x8
160x8

Squats
260x8
260x8
260x8

Standing Calf Raises
100x15
100x15
90x15

Leg Press
425x8
425x8
425x8

Seated Calf Raises
100x15
100x15
100x15

*Delts*-
Seated Military Press (Smith)
135x8
185x8
185x8

Upright Rows
95x8
95x10
95x10

Front Cable Raises
30x10
30x10
30x10

Lateral Cable Raises
20x10
20x8
20x8

Rear Cable Flyes
30x8
30x8
25x8


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks like that one is goin' hurt!!!   

Could you even walk out of the gym?


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 8, 2007)

*Chest*-
Flat DB Press
85x10
90x10
95x8

Incline DB Press
75x10
75x10
80x8

Machine Flyes
190x10
190x10
190x10

Cable Flyes
120x8
120x8
120x8

Wide Grip Hammerstrength Press
225x10
225x10
225x10

*Tri's*-
Skullcrushers
75x10
75x10
75x10
superset with
CG BP
75x10
75x10
75x10

Seated Dips  (different machine, didn't like)
180x10
160x10
120x10

Rope Pulldowns
90x10
90x10
90x10
superset with
OH Extensions (rope)
90x10
90x10
90x10

Reverse Single Arm Curls
30x10
30x10
30x10


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 8, 2007)

katt said:


> Looks like that one is goin' hurt!!!
> 
> Could you even walk out of the gym?



Just Barely!  The worst are standing calf raises, I feel like my calves are going to rip out of the skin.


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

BTW - I was going to mention I love that superset - skull crushers w/cgb

My fav!


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 13, 2007)

Back and Bi's today

*Back*-
Rack Deads
275x8
275x8
275x8

Lat Pulls
160x8
160x8
160x8

Shrugs
315x8
315x8
315x8
315x8

Low Cable Pulls
140x8
140x8
140x8

*Bi's*-
BB Curls
85x8
85x8
75x8

Seated Hammercurls
32.5x8
32.5x8
32.5x8

Single Arm Cable Curls
35x8
35x8
40x8

Preacher Curls
90x8
90x8
90x8

Stairclimber
7min-  level 4
12min-level 5
1min-  level 6


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 15, 2007)

*Legs*-
Quad Extensions
125x10
130x10
140x10
superset with
Ham Curls
130x10
140x10
150x10

Standing Calf Raises
90x15
90x15
90x12

Squats
280x8
280x8
280x8

Seated Calf Raises
100x15
100x15
100x15

Leg Press
425x10
425x10
425x10

*Delts*-
Smith Machine Military Press
135x10
185x8
185x8

Upright Rows
95x10
95x10
95x10

Front Cable Raises
30x10
30x10
30x10

Lateral Cable Raises
25x10
25x10
25x10

Rear Cable Flyes
25x10
25x10
25x10


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh yeah, 

Stairclimber
12min-level 4
8min-  level 5


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 17, 2007)

just a little cardio today:

Interval Training on the treadmill
1 minute intervals for 10 minutes
5.5 jog
9.0 run

20min stairclimber
level 5


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 20, 2007)

played handball yesterday for about two hours and felt pretty good.  I didn't play all that great, but I got a good workout.

8-20-07
*Chest*-
Incline DB Press
75x10
80x10
80x10

Flat DB Press
85x10
85x10
85x10

Machine Flyes
180x10
180x10
180x10

Cable Flyes
120x10
120x10
120x10

Hammerstrength Wide Grip Bench
235x10
235x10
235x10

*Tri's*-
CG Bench Press
135x10
135x10
135x10

Dips
12xbw
10xbw
10xbw

Rope Pulls
100x10
100x10
90x10
superset with:
OH Extensions
100x10
100x10
90x10

Single Arm Reverse Curls
40x10
40x10
32.5x10

I felt really good today though it didn't result in more weight being pressed.  My chest got a serious pump and my tri's felt felt by the end of the routine.  My friend gave me a tub of NOZ Full Throttle that I tried on the way to the gym, so that might have something to do with it.  I'll probably go back and do cardio if my wife feels like going when she gets off work.


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh yeah, I went out and bought some straps for my pull days.  After hearing Repro's endorsement and seeing his pull #'s, I figure I should give them a shot.  I'm such an effing retard though, it took me at least 15 minutes to get them on correctly...that is if I had them on correctly.


----------



## katt (Aug 20, 2007)

I love straps for some things....

I can totally feel your pain about putting them on correctly... sometimes I just look at my hands and say "wtf am I doing?"  haha


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 20, 2007)

Workouts are still looking good dude. 

It took me a few tries to figure out how to use them too. You have to loop them around your wrist and make sure the part where the loop intersects is in the palm of your hand. Then wrap em in the opposite direction you have the bar gripped so it doesn't just roll out. After that you just torque em with your hand until they are tight.


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the advice!  Just got back from my second stint @ the gym.  

Interval Training on Treadmill
10 minutes
1min intervals
jog 5.5
run 9.3

Stairclimber
30min level 4


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 21, 2007)

*Back*-
Rack Deads
275x8
275x8
275x8

Pullups
bwx8  Just one set to see how I'd do....result...not great  

Lat Pulls
180x8
180x8
180x8

Shrugs
315x8
315x8
315x8
315x8

Low Cable Rows
160x8
160x8
160x8

*Bi's*-
BB Curls
85x8
85x8
85x8

Seated Hammercurls
32.5x8
32.5x8
32.5x8

Single Arm Cable Curls
50x8
50x8
50x8

Hammerstrength Preacher Curls
90x8
90x8
90x8

DB Curls
20x20  Just a set thrown in at the end cause I felt good.

I used the straps for the first time today and really enjoyed them.  My numbers went up a little and my hands aren't torn up either.


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 23, 2007)

*Legs*-
Quad Extensions
125x8
135x8
145x8
superset with
Ham Curls
130x8
140x8
150x8

Squats
300x8
300x8
300x8

Standing Calf Raises
90x15
90x15
90x15

Leg Press
445x8
445x8
445x8

Seated Calf Raises
90x15
90x15
90x15

*Delts*-
Seated Military Press
135x8
175x8
175x8
175x8

Upright Rows
95x8
95x8
95x8

Front Cable Raises
30x10
30x10
30x10

Lateral DB Raises
22.5x10
22.5x10
22.5x10

Rear Cable Flyes
30x8
30x8
30x8

Seated Shoulder Press (Hammerstrength)
135x20


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 23, 2007)

Squats are awesome man, especially _after_ leg extensions. Nice work dude.


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks Repro.  I just woke up and can barely move!  (think of this smiley in pain and agony and not so much in joyous laughter)


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 25, 2007)

Is it terrible to hate your lifting partner?  I guess I don't hate him, cause he's a nice guy and all, but he drives me absolutely insane while we lift.  He repeats the same phrases every workout.  "Man, I'm fuckin beat today" or "Holy shit, I'm sweatin my ass off today".  I just want to tell him, "what do you expect?  You're beat everyday and you always sweat your ass off."  He eats like shit (not saying I eat great, but I'm much better off than he is in the diet department), and he doesn't do cardio.  We got into a near argument during our last w/o because I was do 8 full range squats while he was only going half way down and doing 10 reps with less weight.  So after I do my second set he says something half jokingly about how I need to step it up with him and do 10 reps.  I then tell him he needs to get his thighs at least parallel with the ground.  He tells me that he goes down low enough and I say "no, you don't".  By this time he's getting defensive and I don't really give a shit, so I just tell him to forget about it cause I don't care that much.  He does his next shitty set of squats and decides that it's too hard to go down lower because he feels uncomfortable.  I proceed to do 8 ATG squats and move on to the rest of the routine.  The next morning he comes up to me at work saying that he "just realized his hips are off a bit and that's why he can't go all the way down".  I just said "okay" and left it at that. 
This is my lifting partner in a nutshell.  He tries to tell stupid jokes in the middle of my sets.  I turn around after I'm done lifting and he's off talking to one of the million people he knows in our gym.
I don't want to be mean or hurt his feelings, but I'm starting to like the guy less and less as the days go on.  My only hope is that his wife gives birth soon so he'll be too busy to lift.  
There, I feel a little better now.  Thanks for reading.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> Is it terrible to hate your lifting partner?  I guess I don't hate him, cause he's a nice guy and all, but he drives me absolutely insane while we lift.  He repeats the same phrases every workout.  "Man, I'm fuckin beat today" or "Holy shit, I'm sweatin my ass off today".  I just want to tell him, "what do you expect?  You're beat everyday and you always sweat your ass off."  He eats like shit (not saying I eat great, but I'm much better off than he is in the diet department), and he doesn't do cardio.  We got into a near argument during our last w/o because I was do 8 full range squats while he was only going half way down and doing 10 reps with less weight.  So after I do my second set he says something half jokingly about how I need to step it up with him and do 10 reps.  I then tell him he needs to get his thighs at least parallel with the ground.  He tells me that he goes down low enough and I say "no, you don't".  By this time he's getting defensive and I don't really give a shit, so I just tell him to forget about it cause I don't care that much.  He does his next shitty set of squats and decides that it's too hard to go down lower because he feels uncomfortable.  I proceed to do 8 ATG squats and move on to the rest of the routine.  The next morning he comes up to me at work saying that he "just realized his hips are off a bit and that's why he can't go all the way down".  I just said "okay" and left it at that.
> This is my lifting partner in a nutshell.  He tries to tell stupid jokes in the middle of my sets.  I turn around after I'm done lifting and he's off talking to one of the million people he knows in our gym.
> I don't want to be mean or hurt his feelings, but I'm starting to like the guy less and less as the days go on.  My only hope is that his wife gives birth soon so he'll be too busy to lift.
> There, I feel a little better now.  Thanks for reading.





Thank God I workout by myself.


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 25, 2007)

*Chest*-
DB Press
55x10 warmup
75x10
80x10
90x10

Incline DB Press
75x10
80x10
80x8

Machine Flyes
180x10
180x10
180x10

Cable Flyes
100x10
100x10
100x10

Hammerstrength Wide Grip Iso
225x10
225x10
225x10

*Tri's*-
Close Grip Bench
135x10
135x10
135x10

Seated Extensions
140x10
140x10
140x10

Seated Dips
225x10
225x10
225x10

Rope Pulldowns
90x10
90x10
90x10
superset with OH Extensions (Rope)
90x10
90x10
90x10

So my "partner" gets a PHONE CALL while we're doing CG benches and says he's gonna take off because he might try to get a shift down at the port.  When asked if I want to go also I replied "no... I'm lifting".  So I did the tricep lifts on my own.  Oh yeah, in case you're wondering, he was tired as shit and sweating his ass off again tonight.


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 28, 2007)

yesterday:

*Back*-
Rack Deads
275x8
275x8
275x8

Lat Pulls
170x8
180x8
190x8

Shrugs
365x8
365x8
365x8
365x8

Low Cable Rows
160x8
160x8
160x8

T-Bar Rows
100x8
125x8
125x8

*Bi's*-
BB Curls
85x8
85x8
85x8

Seated Hammercurls
40x8
40x8
40x8

Single Arm Cable Curls
25x8
30x8
30x8

Preacher Curls (Hammerstrength)
100x8
100x8
100x8


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 28, 2007)

Did some cardio today

treadmill
10min 3.5 (walking warmup)
10min interval training  (1min intervals)
jog-5.5
run-9.3

stairclimber
20min level 4


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 30, 2007)

*Legs*-
Quad Extensions
130x10
140x10
145x10
superset with 
Ham Curls
150x10
160x10
170x8

Squats
280x8
280x8
280x8

Standing Calf Raises
100x15
100x15
100x15

Leg Press
515x10
515x10
515x10

Seated Calf Raises
100x12
100x12
100x12

*Delts*-
Military Press
185x10
185x10
185x10

Upright Rows
95x10
95x10
95x10

Front Cable Raises
25x10
25x10
25x10
superset with 
Rear Cable Flyes
25x10
25x10
25x10

Lateral DB Raises
25x10
25x10
25x10

After lifting I had the pleasure of shoveling a yard of topsoil in my back yard and another yard at my friends house.  Not fun, especially after working delts and legs.


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

yeah, I can imagine after that workout... the next shoveling wouldn't be too fun!


----------



## MeatZatk (Sep 5, 2007)

alright, a few days off and now back to work.

yesterday:

*Chest*-
Flat DB Press
40x18
55x12  warmups
80x10
80x10
80x10

Incline DB Press
75x10
75x10
75x10

Machine Flyes
180x10
180x10
180x10

Cable Flyes
100x10
100x10
100x10

I don't even know what they're called, but I grabbed D-rings on the low cable setting and kept my arms straight while pulling up in front of my chest.

70x10
70x10
70x10

Wide Grip Iso Press (Hammerstrength)
225x10
245x10
245x10

*Tri's*-
CG Bench Press
135x10
135x10
135x10

Seated Dips
225x10
245x10
245x10

Rope Pulldowns
100x10
100x10
100x10
superset with: 
OH Rope Extensions
100x10
100x10
100x10

Single Arm Reverse Grip Pulldowns
40x10
40x10
40x10


----------



## MeatZatk (Sep 5, 2007)

*Back*-
Rack Deads
225x8
225x8
225x8

Lat Pulls
160x10
170x10
170x10

Shrugs
315x10
315x10
315x10
315x10

Low Cable Rows
170x10
190x10
190x10

*Bi's*-
BB Curls
85x10
85x8
85x10

Seated HammerCurls
35x10
35x10
27.5x10

Single Arm Cable Curls
40x10
40x10
40x10

Hammerstrength Preacher Curls
100x10
90x10
75x10


----------



## MeatZatk (Sep 7, 2007)

Legs-
Quad Extensions
125x10
135x10
155x10
superset with
Ham Curls
140x8
140x8
160x8

Squats
300x10
300x10
300x10

Standing Calf Raises
90x15
90x15
90x15

Leg Press
355x10
355x10
355x10

Seated Calf Raises
90x15
90x15
90x15

Delts-
Seated Military Press
185x10
185x10
185x10

Front Cable Raises
30x10
30x10
30x10

Lateral DB Raises
25x10
25x10
25x10

Rear Cable Flyes
30x10
30x10
30x10


----------



## MeatZatk (Sep 7, 2007)

My lifting partners wife gave birth the other day, so I've been lifting with another (old lifting buddy).  The rest between sets has cut down dramatically and I'm feeling a lot better about the workouts.  Less talky, more lifty!


----------



## MeatZatk (Sep 10, 2007)

Back-
Rack Deads
295x8
315x8
315x8

Lat Pulls
160x10
170x10
170x10

Low Cable Pulls
150x10
150x10
150x10

Supine Rows
BWx10
BWx10
BWx10

Bi's-
BB Curls
85x10
85x10
85x10

Seated Hammercurls
35x10
35x10
30x10

Single Arm Cable Curls
35x10
50x10
50x10

Preacher Curls
90x10
90x10
90x10


----------



## MeatZatk (Sep 11, 2007)

*Chest*-
BB Bench Press
225x10
225x10
205x9

Incline BB Press
205x10
190x10
185x9

Machine Flyes
180x10
170x10
140x10

Cable Flyes
100x10
100x10
100x10

*Tri's*-
Seated Dips
245x10
245x10
245x10

Seated Extensions
140x10
140x10
140x10

Kickbacks
25x10
25x10
25x10

Rope Pulldowns
90x10
100x10
90x10
superset with:
OH Extensions
90x10
100x10
90x10

Single Arm Reverse Curls
40x10
32.5x10
32.5x10


----------

